# Underglass



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is one of my "bugs"

I really enjoy insects and would keep them live if my bf didnt hate them so much. So.... underglass seems to work for him. lol

I try to pick up somthing for myself at the expos, they only seem to have the insects/spiders/bugs twice a year. I really enjoy them and find them facinating.. I'll post more when i get more. ^^


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*wow*

Wow, very nice Ciddian.
I love insects they are so complex.
The one you are showwing is beautiful, do you know its name?

Thx for sharing...

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know its a locust of some kind but i didnt write down the exact name. I can get it for you somtime tonight ^^

Its very neat eh, i can stare at them all day


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

wow...where do you find those things?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas! 

Well you can order them online but they usually wont be posed for you. I get mine at the missasauga reptile show. They have the bugs somtimes. (seems to be twice a year) Looks like they are there april and nov 

http://www.reptileexpo.ca/


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

this is awesome. to be honest, i've always been an animal lover my whole life (even if itz only 19 years, haha), and this seems very cool to go to. the zoo's my favorite place =)

ciddian, what other kind of expos are around toronto? i've never really gone to expos b4 expect the car ones, but then i definitely enjoy the livin-n-breathin more than the hard metal, haha.

there an entrance fee? and more importantly, is there one for fish?

PS: that is one good looking locust

// nick


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi nick! 

So i guess you will be going to the car show? ^^ 
The reptile expo is about 5 bucks to get into. I usually get there when the doors open.  They do somtimes have fish as well, once or twice i have seen used aquarium gear too.
They have all sorts of tanks and the exo terra venders come to sell thier goods. dirt cheap as well.

I dunno of any expos around here other than that one. They are usually a bit out. But i do hope somone lets us know if they do start one. 
I always wanted to start a fish show... but i honestly wouldnt know where to start ^^

You could come to the clothing show with me.. <3 LoL


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll probably be checking this out... it sounds neat. And they sell tanks dirt cheap? suitable for fish? I've been trying to find a good 35 gallon because mine isnt in the best shape and makes me nervous, but I dont have too much money to spend. I've been looking on craigslist and pricenetwork and thinking about checking out the hamilton auction. Wouldnt mind picking up some of those insects, either!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they wont have buggies at this show, but should at the next one. If the snow isnt bad by next week i will be going  

The exo terras are very cheap but the tanks tend to be a lil more $$ But they do come in some exotic sizes... very very cool. More gears towards reptiles but some would be awesome for some big showy fish.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

hey jess, 

i'm not going this year, too busy. and my brother is the car-expert of my family. i use to go just to 'be with the family', but i've never really liked cars that much

and $5 for a reptile expo is a reasonable price, there must've been loads of people, eh? i really hafta go and see one, i havent been to an animal-related expo for a long long time...

and about the fish-expo, if u ever do figure out how to start it and it gets running, let me know, i'll be the first to line up, haha!! and maybe even lend a hand in helping somehow ^^


----------



## woodfish (Mar 27, 2007)

That pretty grasshopper could be Phymateus saxosus (male) from Madagascar. I like insects too, especially the ones that keep their probosces to themselves.


 Cheers


----------

